# B&Q charcoal on a deal this weekend



## ewanm77 (Aug 3, 2014)

£3 for 6kg normaly £8 this weekend only went out and got 5 bags


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello Ewan.  You reckon 5 bags will be enough??  Thanks for the heads up.  Will check it out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2014)

I have just checked the B&Q website and this offer only appears to be for the instant light charcoal unfortunately


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 3, 2014)

that's the only downside still handy for the bbq


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes - will you be grilling with them? I see they are expecting a rush on them too as on the website they claimed that there is a limit of 3 per person.


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 3, 2014)

I was told I could have 5 bags. I'm just going to grill with them and good for starting the chimania before I use logs i thought it was a good deal.should last me a while I've got a decent sized gril that takes a a couple of kg to fill


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 3, 2014)

They had them piled high all round the shop. Don't think they had the rush on them they were expecting.guess people round here don't buy charcoal when it's raining


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2014)

ewanm77 said:


> They had them piled high all round the shop. Don't think they had the rush on them they were expecting.guess people round here don't buy charcoal when it's raining


Lol yes and most probably think that BBQs are only lit in the summer too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Stockpile while B&Q still have them in stock. Next week they will probably start getting the Christmas displays in.


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 3, 2014)

It's not like it goes off. I never understood the bbq is just for the summer it's nice and toasty to be next to on a nice crisp winters day


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 4, 2014)

Folks used to give me funny looks.  Now when there is snow on the ground and they smell smoke they know "it's just that dumb American again.  Bless him, he just doesn't know any better".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

